# Another Amazon Show Wins at the Golden Globes



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Very cool that the TV series, *Mozart in the Jungle*, won two Golden Globe Awards, adding to Amazon's growing list of awards!
http://www.slate.com/blogs/browbeat/2016/01/10/mozart_in_the_jungle_deserved_the_golden_globe.html


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

This caught my eye a few weeks ago and I have it queued up to watch sometime when I've nothing better to do.


----------



## MrKnucklehead (Mar 13, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> This caught my eye a few weeks ago and I have it queued up to watch sometime when I've nothing better to do.


G-R-E-A-T show but keep the kiddies away, would be R rated if a movie...

a friend of mine you played in local Philharmonic sez it's very true to life, depicting the behind scenes issues with constant fund raising and kissing up to snobby rich donors and union intervention in day-to-day operation of a Symphony...


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I thought the 2nd season was better than the 1st.  As a musician, I found the 1st an embarrassment.  It was supposedly based on a book that I started to read years ago.  Completely different book.  The only comparison is that the author was an oboist who subbed in NYC orchestras before she went to business school at Stamford.  She named names, including her teacher she had an affair with.


----------

